# DEBIAN: "tilde" [~] wird verweigert



## exitboy (6. Januar 2007)

SYS: Linux debain K:2.4.27-2-on686

Hallo,

unter meinem Debian(Kern:Linux) wird die tilde verweigert. Immer wenn ich die tilde erstellen will (wie ich es bei Aurox und BSDs auch tue), höre ich ein beep. Ich arbeite mit der standart bash/sh ohne X11.


Wie kann ich die tilde erzeugen. Deathkeys hab ich mal über das Interface auf X11 die Layouts gechanged auf:

- German de basic -
- German
- German de (deadacute)
- eleminate deathk.

mit allen funkt. es nicht. Mehr hab ich leider auch nicht zu Auswahl. Klar könnte jetzt über  Codes die tilde erzeugen, nur zum proggen ist das nen bischen sukky.

Gruss und THX.


----------



## exitboy (6. Januar 2007)

ich vermute es liegt am Laptop. Der Umweg über [ALT Gr] + [+] funktioniert. Dann nehme ich das erst einmal. Wäre trotzdem dankbar, wenn mir jemand sagen kann,warum das Sysi heute so zickig ist ^^


----------

